# mefo fischen mit Springerfliege



## Bellyboatangler (17. September 2002)

Hat jemand schon mal mit Springerfliege(spinnrute) auf Mefo und Dorsch gefischt? Besonders auf Mefo würde mich das interessieren! Habt ihr mehr Aussteiger gehabt? Doubletten? Mehr Bisse auf die Springerfliege oder auf dem Blinker/Wobbler?
Würde mich mal interessieren und welche Farben da zu bevorzugen sind? Knoten dafür kann ich!


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. September 2002)

Hallo BBA!
Hab früher viel mit Springerfliege (vom Strand aus) gefischt. Wir haben meist dunkle &quot;Zigarrenfliegen&quot; benutzt.
Dubletten hatte ich keine, aber doch die eine oder andere
Forelle auf die Fliege - und einmal im Lillebealt einen
Butt!
Nach einiger Zeit hab ich das wieder gelassen. Wenn man vom
Strand fisch, ist es wichtig, einen Knoten für den Springer
zu wählen, der zwar den Haken fassen läßt, dann aber zum Blinker/Wobbler hinrutscht. Ich habe am Anfang einige Fische
von der Fliege verloren, weil sich der dann herunterhängende Blinker/Wobbler im Kraut festsetzte


----------



## marioschreiber (17. September 2002)

Und ich habe mit so einem &quot;rutschenden&quot; Knoten gefischt.
Die Fliege soll zum Blinker rutschen um diesen von Hindernissen fern zu halten. Klingt in der Teorie ganz toll, aber ich hatte eine untermaßige Forelle auf Springerfliege die sich den Drilling des Blinkers dabei in die Flanke gerammt hat. Durch den Drill wurde die Wunde ziemlich groß :c 
Seit dem fische ich nur noch &quot;ganz oder garnicht&quot; (Blinker-
 oder Fliegenrute)


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. September 2002)

@ Mario

So ist es mir auch passiert.
Ich fische seit dem auch nur noch ohne Springer.

Der Blinker fliegt auch besser bei weiten Würfen.


----------



## Broesel (17. September 2002)

Moins,

ich kann meinen Vorpostern nur zustimmen. Sollte man außerdem mal keschern müßen, kommt noch ein ganz anderes Problem dazu...  

Wenn schon &quot;Springerfliege&quot;, dann versuche es doch einmal als Nachläufer...Drilling vom Blinker ab, 1Meter Vorfach ran und Fliege hinterherschleppen. Somit hat der Blinker nur Lockwirkung...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. September 2002)

Ich habe an manchen Tagen sehr gut Dorsche auf die Springerfliege gefangen.
Manchmal mehr als auf den Blinker.

Ich verwende sie regelmäßig und kann nicht schlechtes vermelden.


Grüße Stephan


----------



## havkat (17. September 2002)

Moin!
Bin mit Springerfliege angefangen, weil´s damals überall zu lesen war.
&quot;Starre&quot; Montage verbietet sich von selbst. Eine Forelle an der Fliege und ein frei hin und her schlenkernder Blinker überm Blasentang.....
Meine, definitv größte, Küstenforelle verlor ich durch den Springer, beim Keschern.
Sie hatte den Blinker genommen und der Fliegenhaken verfing sich im Netz....und ciao Bella! 
Seitdem immer oben ohne.


----------



## Mefo (17. September 2002)

Auch ich kann mich da nur anschliessen.Habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht , zwar nicht mit einer Meerforelle dafür aber mit einem untermaßigem Dorsch.Versuchen könnte man es mit einer Liftmontage   ,so bleibt der Abstand zwischen Blinker und Springer konstant.Vom Boot und dem BB klappt es wunderbar. :m 

 #h Richard


----------



## marioschreiber (17. September 2002)

Doch auch bei der Liftmontage muss der Blinker ziemlich nah an dem Fisch vorbei, und die Gefahr das sich der Drilling im Fisch verhakt ist mir zu hoch.


----------



## Mefo (17. September 2002)

@Mario
Du hast recht ! Es kann aber entschärft werden in dem der Drilling gegen ein Einzelhacken auswechselt wird.   :m 

Gruß Richard


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. September 2002)

Fische erst seit diesem Jahr mit Springerfliege(rutschend versteht sich) mit Wobbler(großen Einzelhaken). Habe bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Allerdings habe ich die Fliege 50 cm übern Wobbler laufen und die Fliege kann nur max bis 10 cm zum Wobbler(Wobblerknoten oder auch Rappalaknoten genannt) runterrutschen!  Bisher habe ich allerdings die Mefos nur am Wobbler gefangen und die Dorsche auf Fliege! Vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch. Fliegenmuster bisher : dunkle mit roten Schwanz und Krebsimmitationen


----------



## MFGI (6. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Bellyboatangler,

ich habe sehr viel (bis ca. 1997) mit der Springerfliege geangelt. Sehr viele Mefo`s haben lieber die Fliege als den Blinker genommen. Ein Highlight (wenn man es braucht) war irgendwann 1994 eine Dublette. Die Fische waren beim Keschern kaum zu steuern (obwohl nicht sonderlich groß).
Es gab dann irgendwann 1997 einen besagten Tag, an dem eine gut 50 er Mefo die Fliege nahm und trotz Gleitknoten  sich die Flanke aufriß. Aufgrund dieses häßlichen Anblickes ist die Springerfliege bei mir absolut out.
Dieses perverse Feelng möchte ich einer Mefo nie wieder  antun. 
Gruß MFGI


----------

